# Hoping to get a poinsettia for Christmas?



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

* DO place your plant in indirect sunlight for at least six hours per day. If direct sun can't be avoided, diffuse the light with a shade or sheer curtain.

* DO provide room temperatures between 68 - 70° F. Generally speaking, if you are comfortable, so is your poinsettia.

* DO water your plant when the soil feels dry to the touch.

* DO use a large, roomy shopping bag to protect your plant when transporting it.

* DO fertilize your plant AFTER THE BLOOMING SEASON with a balanced, all-purpose fertilizer. 


* DON'T place plants near cold drafts or excessive heat. Avoid placing plants near appliances, fireplaces or ventilating ducts.

* DON'T expose plants to temperatures below 50° F. Poinsettias are sensitive to cold, so avoid placing them outside during the winter months.

* DON'T overwater your plant, or allow it to sit in standing water. Always remove a plant from any decorative container before watering, and allow the water to drain completely.

* DON'T expose your plant to chilling winds when transporting it.

* DON'T fertilize your plant when it is in bloom.


----------

